# Recognizing Letters?



## byu (Apr 5, 2009)

Letter pair Bld people, a question for you: If you were to point to a sticker randomly, how long would it take to recognize what letter it is? I am trying to switch to letter pairs, but it takes me almost 5 seconds per letter. Any tips?


----------



## JLarsen (Apr 5, 2009)

I learned from you lol but what I've done is really memorized what the "starting" sticker for each face is and called off the letter from there. Like to name the RB edge specifically R sticker, I'd point to the RD edge and say M, then counting clockwise I'd go M N O P, and P is that sticker. Some of them I can just call automatically now though. It's just a matter of practice.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 5, 2009)

there really isn't a trick to getting faster at recognizing the letters, except practicing until you're familiar with whatever labeling system you use ^^

A) pretty much instantly now, since I've been using the same letters for over a year


----------



## Ellis (Apr 5, 2009)

Well... I first point to where the sticker goes to see the next letter in the cycle, from there the time to recall the current letter is basically zero. I don't know if its a good idea to point to a specific sticker, then think of the letter, then have to go to that position to get the next letter. The time it takes to realize which position a sticker goes to is maybe like... one second, or less (no difference from visual memory). Sorry if that didn't make much sense.


----------



## abr71310 (Apr 5, 2009)

I've noticed something when I do letters (Ellis taught me, btw).
Since I skip G, The top face has A->C, and the stickers on the "sides" of the top face are E -- > F

I know that it starts with H at the BR edge of the middle, so it ends at O at the BL. Translating to the middles are a little easier since I can count it backwards quickly and subtract / add it to what I already have.

LL starts at P and on the BD sticker, and at DB it becomes T.
It ends at W on the DL sticker.

This is MY OWN lettering system, developed from ideas given to me by Ellis (teh master XD)

ENDNOTE: I don't practice BLD too often, so my advice might be invalid, for obvious reasons. My hand's messed up from Badminton, i'm pretty much done from 2H anything for a while.


----------



## Faz (Apr 5, 2009)

instantly, except for a few on the E layer


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 5, 2009)

byu said:


> Letter pair Bld people, a question for you: If you were to point to a sticker randomly, how long would it take to recognize what letter it is? I am trying to switch to letter pairs, but it takes me almost 5 seconds per letter. Any tips?



y??? ur awesome with visual. Y change???


----------



## Faz (Apr 5, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > Letter pair Bld people, a question for you: If you were to point to a sticker randomly, how long would it take to recognize what letter it is? I am trying to switch to letter pairs, but it takes me almost 5 seconds per letter. Any tips?
> ...



Cos hes fulli l33t but he cant rememba all da places bro!


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 5, 2009)

Recognition is instant for me too. Over time you just get so used to your scheme that it requires no thought at all.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 5, 2009)

Instantly, except for my buffer(I don't know the letters instantly, but I recognize it as my buffer) and BU, BD, and FU, which I never target. For those 3, I know that the piece is A, W, C (respectively) and I just remember whether or not it is flipped. So I can instantly recognize the letter for the ones that I actually use.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 5, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> Ellis (teh master XD)



I freakin suck at BLD, thx though


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 5, 2009)

byu said:


> Letter pair Bld people, a question for you: If you were to point to a sticker randomly, how long would it take to recognize what letter it is? I am trying to switch to letter pairs, but it takes me almost 5 seconds per letter. Any tips?



Less than a second, about a half. Much practise...


----------



## mazei (Apr 5, 2009)

For me recognizing is kinda instant for some pieces but takes some time for others. My biggest problem now is remembering them, 40-90 seconds memo for edges alone on average. Corner takes 10-30 seconds(can improve). Execution is 1 minute but that's just because I don't want a pop. If I start being brave I think I can do it a lot faster.


----------



## byu (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I'll have to practice more


----------



## Gparker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea, recoginition will come in no time at all. like faz said, some of the E layers are still kind of hard for me


----------

